
Human Research Loopholes: Alive and Well - pavornyoh
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/12/human-research-loopholes-alive-and-well
======
secondtimeuse
The public behavior loophole is likely protected by first amendment. While it
is true that common rule can be used as criteria for denying grant
applications, it has potential of having chilling effects on number of
experiments. Consider recent imagenet type challenges which rely on images
collected from public datasets such as flickr. Going ahead each study will
require an IRB approval with enormous breaucracy burden leaving only
corporations without any restrictions to do this type of research. There is a
strong precedent in IMS health vs Sorrel by Supreme Court against speaker
based restrictions on speech.

Finally I am sick of hearing Anonymization != De'identification it's tired
trope where there are barely any solutions put forward other citing a bunch of
papers and calls for more breaucracy.

There is an interesting article by Dr. Atul Gawande on IRB issues when
implementing a simple checklist that reminded doctors to wash their hands.

~~~
SapphireSun
This seemed to be a good commentary on that article you referred to:

[http://community.the-
hospitalist.org/2008/01/11/bureaucracy-...](http://community.the-
hospitalist.org/2008/01/11/bureaucracy-run-amok-can-checklists-kill/)

The article itself:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/30/opinion/30gawande.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/30/opinion/30gawande.html?_r=1&oref=slogin)

